# Kidde wireless smoke detectors



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't seen one in years , surprised they're still around Rob....~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Does your building code allow wireless communication? Ours doesn't.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've used these for a similar situation. They worked great. 
Actually, I think the ones I used were hardwired with power, but used radio signal to connect 2 independent areas together.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

bmailman20 said:


> I've used these for a similar situation. They worked great.
> Actually, I think the ones I used were hardwired with power, but used radio signal to connect 2 independent areas together.


I think I can get power up to the ceiling for a detector so its hard wired, but I will need the radio signal for the interconnect. I'm not sure if by code they will allow radio frequency for interconnect, but in this case I don't think they would pick up on it. Otherwise im going to have to cut about a dozen holes to get a wire over to an existing smoke detector and I dont think the HO will be too excited about that in his brand new finished house.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

The inspectors around here allow for non interconnected smoke detectors when upgrading a finished home (not if you missed one on a new home). The wireless option at least attempts to connect them. 

I don't like relying on a wireless signal to save my life...but in most cases is a lot better than what was in the house before.


----------



## finster (Nov 16, 2013)

robmac85 said:


> According to kidde's site they sell detectors that are battery operated and communicate with each other wirelessly. It looks like they offer a relay so that these wireless units "talk" to existing interconnected detectors. Has anyone done this? I have a new house that I wired and the owner decided to have an area over the garage finished as a room as an after thought. On final walk through the inspector wants a detector installed in this room. Theres no way to fish wiring from this new room to any of the existing detectors so one of these wireless units would be perfect.
> 
> http://www.kidde.com/Documents/kws%20data%20sheet.pdf


I ran into a situation where the fire inspector actually reccomended them to me. It was a similar situation. But if I remember correctly kidde doesn't make the communicating wireless smokes in photoelectric or combination CO/Smoke. I had to change the existing devices in the house to BRK and purchase 1 master unit then install the slave units where snaking wires was impractical . FYI they are a bit of a pain to program.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I lost a job installing about 300 smoke detectors because the fire Marshall allows non interconnected battery smoke detectors.
I told them I couldn't/ wouldn't do it because the building code callers for hard wired, battery back up and interconnected.
They thought I was trying to scam them.
I wonder if the handyman they hired to install those $5 smoke detectors even has insurance.
The guy got $20 each to install them.
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Kidde-Battery-Operated-Smoke-Alarm-21008051/100051755/


I was around $100 each


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can anyone come up with a code citation such that a wireless smoke alarm is compliant?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Can anyone come up with a code citation such that a wireless smoke alarm is compliant?


For remodel work , a wireless smoke exceeds the IRC requirements. No linking required if removal of walls or ceiling finish is going to be necessary to install a linked smoke.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Can a 12V system connected to the alarm be used instead of an interconnected hard wired system or does it depend on the AHJ?


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

We use the Kidde RF-SM_ACDC, and RF-SM_DC wireless interconnect units along with Kidde Co detectors to install complete systems in old homes in DC all the time. Have had great results in being able to sell the system because we don't have to make many holes and can still offer a complete protection system. Also low on call backs, as long as we use unique code pin settings.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Maximumbob said:


> Can a 12V system connected to the alarm be used instead of an interconnected hard wired system or does it depend on the AHJ?


Depends on the AHJ, we tried going that route with McMisery Mansion I wired, but the AHJ said only if they operate above 48 volts.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Can anyone come up with a code citation such that a wireless smoke alarm is compliant?


My state fire alarm code allows them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I installed the BRK wireless ones in a customer's house. I used one wired/RF base on the hardwired loop and the rest were wireless. One wireless unit went bad which was causing all of them to go off randomly. They pulled down every one including the hardwired units. Ooops.


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

The AHJ has authorized their use here in existing homes not new construction. They are simple to program and install. The master unit is hardwired and they suggest it be placed in the center of the structure so the signal has a better chance of reaching all the slave units. I get them on line from Menards. It's a good product.:thumbsup:


----------

